# Stingray Ride Feb.18 Venice



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2018)

Tony found this and told me about it for those who might be interested.
https://offerup.com/item/detail/421564467/?ref=Search


----------



## Jrodarod (Feb 18, 2018)

Stingray’s as far as the eyes can see. So much chrome...


----------



## Jrodarod (Feb 18, 2018)

It was a great experience with them young lads. Huge turnout, all flat ground, water break  and some hot babes at the the beach. Two thumbs up to So-Cal Stingrays. I can’t wait for next time!


----------



## rustintime (Feb 18, 2018)

Jrodarod said:


> It was a great experience with them young lads. Huge turnout, all flat ground, water break  and some hot babes at the the beach. Two thumbs up to So-Cal Stingrays. I can’t wait for next time!



Thanks for the pics Alfred.... it was cool to see that many Stingrays in one place


----------



## mrg (Feb 18, 2018)

Broke out the XL for a fun SoCal stingray ride at the beach


----------

